# Lag problem with cable modem



## Tettsuro (Jun 15, 2005)

I have been having a problem with lag on my cable modem for a long time. It happens randomly for random lengths of time, but some recent games I've been playing have been really effected by this problem. When it happens it seems the modem will either not send/recieve data or sometimes it will recieve but not send data. I know it is recieving data sometimes as certain online games I've played I will see everything thats happening like normal, but can't do anything myself and anything I saw won't appear until the lag is gone.

There doesn't seem to be any way to predict when it will start lagging. Sometimes it will happen very rarely, such as less than once an hour, while other times it will happen multiple times every few minutes. Even the length of time it lasts will vary, usually it is about 5-10 seconds, but there have been times that it is less or more. The longest it has ever lasted was about 10 minutes, but that only happened once and might have been something unreleated. It has lasted 1-2 minutes many times.

The modem I am using is a Arris CM300A. I have 3 computers that are using it. One is running WinXP Professional and one is running Win2k and both are connected through a router to the modem. The 3rd is running WinXP Home and is connected through the USB connection on the modem. They all are having this problem and get hit with it at the same time. It doesn't matter which are on or off, I've tried different combinations and it still happens.

I've also taken one of my computers to a friend's house who has the same service as I do, but a different (older) modem and I don't experience this problem there, so I know it is not my computer(s) that are the cause of the problem.

I'm guessing it is either the modem or the cable coming into the house that is the problem. I tried contacting my ISP, but they weren't able to solve the problem. My ISP only provides the service while the local cable company provides the modem and I guess the cable. I would just like to know what others thought might be the problem before contacting the cable company incase it can somehow be fixed without having someone come over.


----------



## Ashler (May 19, 2005)

The modems that the cable company supply are usually used and in my experience are faulty more times than not. I once had to trade in 3 different modems until I got one that worked properly. I would start by bringing your modem to your local cable company office (that is usually what they tell you to do anyway) and swap for another. If you still have problems, then I would have them come out to check the lines.


----------



## Tettsuro (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I figure it is probably the modem since I had existing cable line that I used previously for TV and never had a problem. Unfortunately the cable company won't replace the modem for free, they will only do that if it is within 30 days of the original purchase. Even if I do have to pay for it again, the cost is worth it as this problem has become quite annoying. I'll probably go pick up a new one this weekend or early next week, whenever I get the chance to go to one of th cable company's offices.


----------



## PandaHater (May 26, 2005)

I had a problem with my cable modem at first too. And yes i thought and figured out that these modems are returns and they just pass them on to the next costumer. If your cable line is working fine for the television set than it isnt an issue with your cable "juice". Take this into consideration too, Is your modem connected through a splillter first are you shareing your modem with the original cable line that is being used by the t.v. set. That right there splits the cable "juice" 60/40, 40% for your computer! If you have a single connection straight to your modem how long is your cable wire, if it is very long than that can also be a factor. Since it is working to some degree you know that you have service, if the cable is too long use a shorter and newer cable. Unplug everything and reconnect everything over again. Unplug your modem and install it all over again. If the problem still persists than you have a bad modem and need to go back and get another one, since you can do these things on your own you wont need a tech to come to your house and hook things up for you that right there will save you around 30 to 50 bucks depending on how much they charge for someone to come to your house and plug your modem into your wall.


----------



## azzkker (Aug 29, 2004)

i also have this modem, and i experence the same thing every now and then. mine was brand new in box when i bought it though, so not a handout/trade in. mabee this modem is just not a good unit to use for gaming? 

what would you suggest to use for cable modems? i am using insightbb as my provider. 

thanks 
anthony


----------

